# Fremdschlüssel nutzen. InnoDB <--> MyISAM



## gondor (11. Mrz 2005)

hallo!

eine frage bezüglich der tabellen-typen und deren nutzung von FK´s

warum ist das nutzen meiner FK´s nur beim InnoDB möglich? oder
geht das auch bei dem MyISAM? würde gerne mit dem mysql-befehl
'INSERT DELAYED...' arbeiten, der aber nur für MyISAM funktioniert.

aber da funktionieren dann die FK´s nicht mehr. meine tabellen sind
alle von typ InnoDB.

danke für antworten und sry für das posten 'außerhalb' der java-welt.
ist ja doch eher eine reine mysql-frage  aber vllt. hat einer rat...

gondor(..)


----------



## DP (11. Mrz 2005)

da gibt es imho nur "entweder, oder". würde aber bei innodb bleiben...


----------



## gondor (11. Mrz 2005)

hm... das würde aber bei dem löschen eines wertes aus dem fremdschlüssel zu folge habe, dass nicht die 'dazugehörigen' werte aus den referenzierenden anderen tabellen mitgelöscht werden, oder? immerhin gibt es ja keine FK...

oder sehe ich das falsch?

gondor(..)


----------



## gondor (11. Mrz 2005)

ah, ok... habe gerade entdeckt, das man bei myISAM und version 4.x ein multi-delete machen kann. stelle mir aber die frage, warum? wozu die unterschiedlichen tabellen-typen. ich finde den gebrauch von FK schon sehr sinnvoll. spielt da die geschwindigkeit eine rolle?

gondor(..)


----------



## DP (11. Mrz 2005)

die frage stelle ich mir auch. definitive aussage findet man nicht unbedingt... habe aber mehrmals gelesen, dass innodb bei großen tabellen der brüller sein soll, wo myisam irgendwann die flügel streckt.

innodb unterstützt auch keinen fulltext-index, dafür aber transaktionssicher(er)...


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mrz 2005)

von der theorie her sollten die ISAMs wesentlich schnellere INSERTS/DELETES/UPDATEs abliefern, weil eben keine constraints geprüft werden müssen

aber wer will dafür schon auf ForeignKey checks verzichten, wahrscheinlich nur für Anwendungen überhaupt erwägenswert, bei denen viel geinserted wird...

=> würde ich aber erst mal messen ob das umstellen von innodb auf myisam irgendwas bringt


----------

